# Engagement ring: $10k Tiffany (smaller) or $10k Costco (bigger)??



## SFBay49ers (11 mo ago)

Ladies, honest opinion here. Would you prefer a smaller ring from Tiffany’s ($10k under 1 carat) or a bigger ring from Costco or similar ($10k over 1 carat)?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wanted to comment on this so badly,but I’m not a woman and it would be a thread hack lol


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

It really depends on the person and her style. I got a small .5 carat but good quality for my engagement ring. On our 10th wedding anniversary I used that and got a matching one plus a 3 carat one... upgraded. The 3 made the ring.. I still wear the actual wedding band with the anniversary one.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I can’t resist.
A cubic zirconia is better than a natural diamond in every way. No imperfections.
Diamonds are only highly valuable due to Debeer’s monopoly. I think I’m going with the synthetic next time and if she gets it checked, I’m gonna break up with her. I bought a 9k$ Engagement ring with a 1.89 carat rock from a “reputable” store. They offered me 3k and a 1k store credit less than a year later. No real value whatsoever. Yes, the woman that wanted that 2carat ring was selfish and less than 3 weeks before the wedding she broke it off. I’m still butthurt over it.😂
My story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## Twodecades (Apr 4, 2021)

I would go with quality> quantity/size. I also do not see anything wrong with using different stones, including cubic zirconia. The quality setting really has a huge impact on the ring. I'd rather have a cubic zirconia or small, good quality diamond (or a topaz or sapphire) in a high quality setting. 

Every woman is different.

Edited to add: Tiffany's seems over the top to me. Livvie's suggestion of a local jeweler is a good one.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Tiffany’s quality may be better than Costco’s but you’re also paying a premium for the Tiffany name. Some women feel anything under a carat isn’t worth having — and there are those who have a standard of two carats so even one carat wouldn’t work for them. Others would be impressed it’s from Tiffany and wouldn’t care that it’s under a carat. Some wouldn’t care either way and would love it regardless. It all depends on what she likes.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

SFBay49ers said:


> Ladies, honest opinion here. Would you prefer a smaller ring from Tiffany’s ($10k under 1 carat) or a bigger ring from Costco or similar ($10k over 1 carat)?


One time my son brought home this plastic ring, it was fairly beat up as he found it on the street. I jokingly asked my wife if she would have still married me If I had proposed with that ring. She looked at me with a dead serious face and said it wouldn't have mattered. I believe her.

If a woman is truly in love with you, she's not going to give a rats behind as to the quality of the ring. I'm betting EVERY woman on here will say the same thing.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think that's an insane price.

And from neither place.

Good local jeweler instead.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

10 grand for the engagement ring? How much for the
wedding? Lol


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You really do not want to make a purchase without consulting the lady who will be wearing it. Generally, quality trumps size - compare color, clarity and cut. Some women do not want a large size stone for a number of reasons.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You should be asking the woman you plan to give it to. Each woman is different, so what women here prefer doesn't really mean much.

Also, it's not all about size. You have the 4 C's: cut, color, clarity, carat.

My wife's engagement ring was a simple solitaire that I spent around $1,200 on but I honestly don't know much about it. Later on I bought a new set that was a VG, F, VS1, 2.3ct pavé split shank cushion-cut halo. The price tag was significantly more than your figure listed here. She preferred the original, simple $1,200 solitaire _by far_.

So talk to your girlfriend.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

🤐 😁


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

What that girl really wants is a $1000 ring and for you to buy yourself a 4 wheeler


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Regardless of what women say, size matters.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Here is a good test to see if she is truly in this for marriage..... Make her a ring yourself and see the reaction.

When my lady and I got engaged, we had a baby on the way and an expensive ring was out of the question. I made her a ring that took me two days and she loved it. She can't wear it anymore but she still has it.

Sad to say that while 10k is a LOT of money, it's not a lot for a ring. Go online and you can find online jewelers that use cubic zirconia. You can design some gorgeous rings for under 2k.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If a guy thought it was a good idea to spend so much money on a ring I would think he was crazy. 😲🤔🙃🤪


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Here is a good test to see if she is truly in this for marriage..... Make her a ring yourself and see the reaction.
> 
> When my lady and I got engaged, we had a baby on the way and an expensive ring was out of the question. I made her a ring that took me two days and she loved it. She can't wear it anymore but she still has it.
> 
> Sad to say that while 10k is a LOT of money, it's not a lot for a ring. Go online and you can find online jewelers that use cubic zirconia. You can design some gorgeous rings for under 2k.


It definitely is a lot for a ring.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m starting a new tradition of the lady buying the husband a new 4wheel drive diesel pickup for a dowry. No engagement ring. Stupid and pointless.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have to see what they look like.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Evinrude58 said:


> I’m starting a new tradition of the lady buying the husband a new 4wheel drive diesel pickup for a dowry. No engagement ring. Stupid and pointless.


This is the thought process of a brilliant mind! 🤣

Would it be too much to add a utility trailer with a new four wheeler? 😂


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> I can’t resist.
> A cubic zirconia is better than a natural diamond in every way. No imperfections.
> Diamonds are only highly valuable due to Debeer’s monopoly. I think I’m going with the synthetic next time and if she gets it checked, I’m gonna break up with her. I bought a 9k$ Engagement ring with a 1.89 carat rock from a “reputable” store. They offered me 3k and a 1k store credit less than a year later. No real value whatsoever. Yes, the woman that wanted that 2carat ring was selfish and less than 3 weeks before the wedding she broke it off. I’m still butthurt over it.😂
> My story and I’m sticking to it.


plus, with synthetics, you can get crazy stuff like alexandrite. 

about 15 years ago, i had a coworker that found an antique ring with natural alexandrite at an estate sale. the amount it brought in at auction changed her life. alexandrite is cool stuff. changes colors depending on the spectrum of light hitting it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

On an occasion this special, why not make it a trailer and side by side? Aren’t we worth it?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

As'laDain said:


> plus, with synthetics, you can get crazy stuff like alexandrite.
> 
> about 15 years ago, i had a coworker that found an antique ring with natural alexandrite at an estate sale. the amount it brought in at auction changed her life. alexandrite is cool stuff. changes colors depending on the spectrum of light hitting it.


When cubic zirconia first came out, many pawn shops lost big money. They couldn't tell the difference from cubic zirconia and real diamond.

I am sure whoever made the first tester that could tell the difference made big money.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

SFBay49ers said:


> Ladies, honest opinion here. Would you prefer a smaller ring from Tiffany’s ($10k under 1 carat) or a bigger ring from Costco or similar ($10k over 1 carat)?


10k.. good riddens!

Mine was an Aquamarine for $350 from Zales... that's dollahs, by the way.. not hundreds of thousands..


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Only thing I’ll say. 
Agree with others. Ask the woman. 
My wife broke up with a guy years before we met for buying a really expensive ring cause felt $ could have been put to better use.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> On an occasion this special, why not make it a trailer and side by side? Aren’t we worth it?


Calm down.. 😒


----------



## SFBay49ers (11 mo ago)

We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Then go Tiffany.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Diana7 said:


> If a guy thought it was a good idea to spend so much money on a ring I would think he was crazy. 😲🤔🙃🤪


I think my wife would be wise to trade me for a Klondike bar lol


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

SFBay49ers said:


> We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


Is gifts part of her love language? I ask because if she would be happy with a 4-6k ring, would she be happier getting a 10k ring, or a 4-6k ring with a trip planned for a place to make the setting more memorable?


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

I never had an engagement ring and I would have been terrified to wear anything worth more than a few 100. I lose my wedding ring all the time. 

I would have been very happy with cubic zirconia or one he had made. Something simple and elegant would mean far more to me than anything else. 

10k is more than half a deposit for a house! 

Having said that if it means something to her and you have the money then that's wonderful. It sounds like she will be delighted with whatever you get her. As it should be


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

SFBay49ers said:


> I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring.


A $7k Tiffany, just above expectation I would think?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

It depends what she likes. Maybe you can give her some options to choose from. 

My husband proposed with a very nice diamond set that cost him a lot when we were young and poor. It was less that 1,500 dollars. 

Over the years he has given me more expensive rings, but I keep using my original diamond band. 

For our last anniversary he gave me a beautiful aquamarine ring which was cheaper than the diamond set. 

Sometimes the price doesn't matter. I wouldn't wear a ring I don't like no matter the price tag. 

I think you should ask her to show you what kind of rings she likes before you go and buy one.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I have no problem spending a lot of money on my loved ones. Hell, I enlisted for another 6 years to get a bonus so that my wife could pursue a dream of hers. 30 grand re-up bonus hit my account and was transferred out 3 hours later. We never spent a whole lot on rings, because we lose them. We have other symbols that we use to display our commitment. 

Neither of us are opposed to expensive rings, we would just feel horrible if we spent a lot on one and then lost it. Spending a lot on a memory though... Neither of us have ever regretted that.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

SFBay49ers said:


> We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


This is the sweetest thing I've read in a long time... buuuuuut!!! I do have something to add.. just make sure that you not only put effort in for the "perfect ring", you also put effort in through the marriage as well.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’ve written this before but I’ll write it again. 
Near Weston MA there’s a lake. In this lake is the first engagement ring that I bought my wife. 
Eight years ago it cost me eighty five grand.
Happy hunting.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Regardless of where it comes from, diamonds are graded for purity and every jewelry seller will know this. So I say go with who has the best quality for the best prices -- which is not going to be Tiffany's! You could get the same purity as a 1 carat from Tiffany's anyplace else for a fraction of their price. They're just selling their name. 

You can also buy loose diamonds and have them custom set if you want. Thing is in reality, the gold is worth a lot more than the diamond, but you wouldn't know it at the jeweler's. But go sell a ring sometime at a diamond gold exchange and you'll see how cheap diamonds really are. I believe I'd go to one of those places, get a half-carat good quality and then have it set with some baguettes, but that's me. It all depends on what your fiance likes. You can always add another band later that has baguettes to a solitary diamond. It's just that rings with the baguettes or other small diamonds on either side or surrounding the main diamond look so much bigger and prettier to me.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

SFBay49ers said:


> We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


If she would be happy with a $4-6k ring, then buy her that. Spending a ton of money is dumb, especially if you are going into debt for it or using savings that would be better spent elsewhere.

If you are going into this planning or even thinking about upgrading in the future, talk to your girlfriend. She may not want an upgrade because all the meaning is with the original set. She may prefer band enhancers, jackets, whatever you want to call them, or just upgrading the diamond. In that case, make sure you choose something that works for those sorts of upgrades.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve written this before but I’ll write it again.
> Near Weston MA there’s a lake. In this lake is the first engagement ring that I bought my wife.
> Eight years ago it cost me eighty five grand.
> Happy hunting.


... What is this lake called?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve written this before but I’ll write it again.
> Near Weston MA there’s a lake. In this lake is the first engagement ring that I bought my wife.
> Eight years ago it cost me eighty five grand.
> Happy hunting.


I need the exact location. I'm getting my scuba diving gear ready! 😬


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

SFBay49ers said:


> We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


You are clearly well off to be able to afford that amount. I would far rather use the money for other things. 
A genuine question, why do you want to get married after all this time and three children?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve written this before but I’ll write it again.
> Near Weston MA there’s a lake. In this lake is the first engagement ring that I bought my wife.
> Eight years ago it cost me eighty five grand.
> Happy hunting.


85 grand? Good grief.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> What that girl really wants is a $1000 ring and for you to buy yourself a 4 wheeler


Far better use of the money.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I think my wife would be wise to trade me for a Klondike bar lol


You made me laugh out loud.... of is that el.oh.ell?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

SFBay49ers said:


> Ladies, honest opinion here. Would you prefer a smaller ring from Tiffany’s ($10k under 1 carat) or a bigger ring from Costco or similar ($10k over 1 carat)?


I would be astounded if my Beloved Hubby spent $10k on a ring… that’s way too much!!

To be honest, we got engagement tattoos and custom wedding rings! I don’t like how engagement rings get in the way of everything, so my wedding ring is a thin band of rose gold with blue opal—his is a wider band of rose gold with a similar circle of blue opal in it. I think together they cost $1800 or so and I’m thrilled with them.

Seriously, if she said out loud $4-6k from Tiffany’s… I’d do that. I suspect modest but from Tiffany’s means something to her.

Also, don’t forget the setting! I do NOT enjoy a prong setting at all—much prefer a tension or bezel style. She may love prong for all I know, but it’s something to keep in mind.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

SFBay49ers said:


> We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


So after 11 years and 3 kids you two finally decided to get married? Why now? Is there going to be a big wedding? I would think after 11 years a modest ring would be fine. Depending on looks is what I would pick by. Tiffany doesn't mean anything 5 years later. If it's cuter or more her style sure but just the name Tiffany is stupid. You know her way better than we do perhaps you could guess better than us. OR crazy thing ask her.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Quality in particular the cut is extremely important and often overlooked. If you look at high end stones from “boutique” jewelers who cut their own stones you will be able to tell the difference.

The last time I shopped for a stone my wife wanted around a 2-3 carat oval cut. We mostly looked at stones from a single guy who cut them all and the one she eventually picked in our opinion was much more brilliant than the ones we compared it to. I think the difference aside from the cut was the depth of the stone.

Tiffany you’re much more likely to get a better cut. My friend’s wife has one and it is pretty brilliant. My guess is they will have better cut stones than Costco and I’d be looking for brilliance over size. If you have a huge rock that shines like a dull lump of coal and hold it up next to a small internally flawless, colorless, finely cut stone it will look like a piece of cheap junk.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> Quality in particular the cut is extremely important and often overlooked. If you look at high end stones from “boutique” jewelers who cut their own stones you will be able to tell the difference.
> 
> The last time I shopped for a stone my wife wanted around a 2-3 carat oval cut. We mostly looked at stones from a single guy who cut them all and the one she eventually picked in our opinion was much more brilliant than the ones we compared it to. I think the difference aside from the cut was the depth of the stone.
> 
> Tiffany you’re much more likely to get a better cut. My friend’s wife has one and it is pretty brilliant. My guess is they will have better cut stones than Costco and I’d be looking for brilliance over size. If you have a huge rock that shines like a dull lump of coal and hold it up next to a small internally flawless, colorless, finely cut stone it will look like a piece of cheap junk.


Honestly I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I am a low maintenance lady.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I am a low maintenance lady.


I think you’d be able to tell easily.

My wife has that ring that I mention above but she has been wearing a different one for the last few years that is a smaller stone I think it’s around 1.5 carat round cut but it is internally flawless and colorless and it was extremely expensive.

That ring itself is very special in terms of the setting and such (limited edition) which contributes to the price, it was several tens of thousands more.

In any case she never takes it off so it gets very dirty with soap scum and such. It doesn’t matter. People in public often notice it and go “holy $$&&& what is that ring?”

That oval cut ring she has if it is clean it will get reactions but it gets soap scum and such on it and then nothing.

BTW she has insurance on those rings. The insurance itself is very expensive annually I think she’s paying a grand to just insure those two pieces.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I asked my wife, she said neither. She would be afraid to be walking around and working with $10k on her finger. She said it isn't about the price, but the meaning.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Mybabysgotit said:


> ......If a woman is truly in love with you, she's not going to give a rats behind as to the quality of the ring. I'm betting EVERY woman on here will say the same thing.


I tend to agree with you. 

While still in college with the help of the local jeweler, I bought the engagement ring on credit on an installation plan. It was a little under 1/4 carrot in size. My bride was thrilled. I was only 21 at time. We got married when i was 22. We didn't have much money, until I graduated from graduate school with my masters in engineering degree. Then we did fine financially, It never seemed to matter. Our marriage has lasted over 50 years. 

It is not the old days where you are buying a wife.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> I tend to agree with you.
> 
> While still in college with the help of the local jeweler, I bought the engagement ring on credit on an installation plan. It was a little under 1/4 carrot in size. My bride was thrilled. I was only 21 at time. We got married when i was 22. We didn't have much money, until I graduated from graduate school with my masters in engineering degree. Then we did fine financially, It never seemed to matter. Our marriage has lasted over 50 years.
> 
> It is not the old days where you are buying a wife.


Similar story here. My wife's ring is about 1/4 carrot too. I paid around $400 from my grocery store clerk's pay. Still wears it 32 years later, seemed to have done the trick.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Openminded said:


> Tiffany’s quality may be better than Costco’s but you’re also paying a premium for the Tiffany name. *Some women feel anything under a carat isn’t worth having — and there are those who have a standard of two carats so even one carat wouldn’t work for them. Others would be impressed it’s from Tiffany and wouldn’t care that it’s under a carat.* Some wouldn’t care either way and would love it regardless. It all depends on what she likes.


They're the ones that you run like hell from. Seriously.

Me personally would rather have a better quality diamond, even if its smaller, over a larger more expensive one.

My husband, when choosing my engagement ring, narrowed it down to 2 - one of which was $10k, and the one he eventually decided on, that has a smaller but better quality diamond. I absolutely love my engagement ring and it's the one I would have chosen if I'd picked it myself.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> A genuine question, why do you want to get married after all this time and three children?


A bit intrusive with a judgemental tone don't you think?


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

Have you asked her what shapes she likes as that makes a difference too? 

Personally I would hate to wear something costing that much every day. I wouldn't care where the ring was from but I do have a preference on shape.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yikes.

If you all think $10,000 is "way too much" for a diamond ring, then I guess my husband went overboard with a 1.5 carat stone with a very high rating. 😁 

Oh boy. Costco. Yikes. While to me size DOES matter, I think I'd rather have a Tiffany diamond than a Costco diamond. I'm am so *NOT* a snob - I shop at Walmart and re-use tin foil and sometimes sew my own curtains and I've cut my husband's hair for the last 12 years. But I'm a gal who loves and appreciates a nice big diamond. 😁😁

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would probably avoid buying a ring from Costco, just doesn't seem like the right story for an engagement ring.

That said, I would think there are probably reputable places that provide better value than Tiffany's, which charges a premium due to the name.

Unless your wife is really into name brand stuff, I'd keep shopping.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Years ago there were these machines were you put 25 cents, turn it and a toy candy ring would drop. That's good a ring as any of our advice because the only advice that matters is your wife's.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd go smaller and better quality over huge anyday. Sadly, I googled rings the other day, and found a jeweler that I kind of fell in love with: James Allen. Along with my dream ring, which is under a carat with all stones involved. A girl can dream, right?!?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I would still feel better about giving something that actually maintains or increases in value like a nice hunting dog, firearm, set of nice binoculars.,.., Btw, I highly recommend Nikon binoculars. I haven’t bought any in years because the nikons just keep working.

I’d go for a gold ring with an emerald or something. Diamonds just have zero intrinsic value.

I am so butthurt over my last engagement ring fiasco. I literally despise the word engagement ring. I’m going with cubic zirconia for sure next time. the ring will probably turn her skin green.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> I tend to agree with you.
> 
> While still in college with the help of the local jeweler, I bought the engagement ring on credit on an installation plan. It was a little under 1/4 carrot in size. My bride was thrilled. I was only 21 at time. We got married when i was 22. We didn't have much money, until I graduated from graduate school with my masters in engineering degree. Then we did fine financially, It never seemed to matter. Our marriage has lasted over 50 years.
> 
> It is not the old days where you are buying a wife.


great story, love to hear these stories.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

SFBay49ers said:


> We’ll we’ve been together for 11 years and have 3 kids together. We’re not legally married yet. If I could afford a $30k ring I would get her one. $10k is my max budget but she deserves more. I know she would love a Tiffany ring but she claims she would be happy with a $4-6k ring. This would be her only ring and maybe upgrade to something bigger a few years later.


Diamonds are Diamonds, focus on the 4Cs. Officially rated diamonds are more expensive because their quality is certified. With Tiffany's you're paying a premium for brand name. Tiffany's does have some really nice settings but you can get a certified quality diamond for much less and then pick a setting she likes. Thats how I bought my wife's ring, picked the diamond first and then chose the setting. Then we beefed it up with the wedding ring which is made to fit with the engagement ring and has 2 diamonds the flank the main diamond. So it looks like she has one ring with 2.5 carats but it's one 1.5 carat engagement ring and then another 2 1/2 carat diamonds on the wedding band. 

You'll want to know what kind of cut she likes most women I know have a preference for the type of cut they like.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Tested_by_stress said:


> A bit intrusive with a judgemental tone don't you think?


I am just interested in why people who have been together for many years and who have several children would then get married. It just seems all the wrong way round and a little pointless after all that time. I am all for marriage but just interested in why now?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Similar story here. My wife's ring is about 1/4 carrot too. I paid around $400 from my grocery store clerk's pay. Still wears it 32 years later, seemed to have done the trick.


Mine was about that much or less. Can't remember exactly but I just don't see the point in spending so much. The same with wedding rings and the wedding itself. Why spend so much? I will never understand it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Similar story here. My wife's ring is about 1/4 carrot too. I paid around $400 from my grocery store clerk's pay. Still wears it 32 years later, seemed to have done the trick.


Mine was about that much or less. Can't remember exactly but I just don't see the point in spending so much. The same with wedding rings and the wedding itself. Why spend so much? I will never understand it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Mine was about that much or less. Can't remember exactly but I just don't see the point in spending so much. The same with wedding rings and the wedding itself. Why spend so much? I will never understand it.


Comes down to personal choice. I personally think the money is better spent elsewhere, but no everyone agrees. I think how much you spend has a lot to do with where you are at in life. I bought what I could afford when I was 18, which wasn't much. Today I'm sure I would spend a lot more, probably still not $10k though. One thing for certain, is I think it is foolish to go into debt to buy an engagement ring.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Comes down to personal choice. I personally think the money is better spent elsewhere, but no everyone agrees. I think how much you spend has a lot to do with where you are at in life. I bought what I could afford when I was 18, which wasn't much. Today I'm sure I would spend a lot more, probably still not $10k though. One thing for certain, is I think it is foolish to go into debt to buy an engagement ring.


We were age 49 and 50 but still didnt spend much. To me the ring isn't the important thing, nor the wedding, it's the marriage that matters. 
I have never been one to want expensive things, they just don't matter to me.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

The ring I got my wife 6 years ago was $250. She was over the moon and she doesn’t like gaudy rings. I know if I could afford it she would cherish a bigger ring but she really doesn’t care. If I was in your shoes and the ring was a make or break I’d break it off. I like nice things and my wife does too but we don’t take it over the top for something frivolous. I do want to upgrade her ring at some point though just to show how much I love her by giving her a beautiful gift.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

SurfsUpToday said:


> The ring I got my wife 6 years ago was $250. She was over the moon and she doesn’t like gaudy rings. I know if I could afford it she would cherish a bigger ring but she really doesn’t care. If I was in your shoes and the ring was a make or break I’d break it off. I like nice things and my wife does too but we don’t take it over the top for something frivolous. I do want to upgrade her ring at some point though just to show how much I love her by giving her a beautiful gift.


I am like your wife. I don't like gaudy rings or large stones. I like elegant and understated jewellery, always have.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I am like your wife. I don't like gaudy rings or large stones. I like elegant and understated jewellery, always have.


She’s always like the older antique rings that have a little stone and metal around it usually in a square. It’s so nice to be married to a woman that isn’t overly materialistic. Really she’s not materialistic at all. Though she is always excited and thankful to get something nice.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

SurfsUpToday said:


> She’s always like the older antique rings that have a little stone and metal around it usually in a square. It’s so nice to be married to a woman that isn’t overly materialistic. Really she’s not materialistic at all. Though she is always excited and thankful to get something nice.


We are the same. Neither of us bothered about things


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> I can’t resist.
> A cubic zirconia is better than a natural diamond in every way. No imperfections.
> Diamonds are only highly valuable due to Debeer’s monopoly. I think I’m going with the synthetic next time and if she gets it checked, I’m gonna break up with her. I bought a 9k$ Engagement ring with a 1.89 carat rock from a “reputable” store. They offered me 3k and a 1k store credit less than a year later. No real value whatsoever. Yes, the woman that wanted that 2carat ring was selfish and less than 3 weeks before the wedding she broke it off. I’m still butthurt over it.😂
> My story and I’m sticking to it.


The Moh's scale no longer stops at 10.
They've dialed it up to 11.
Carmeltazites are harder than diamonds, which makes them better.









Newly Discovered Carmeltazite Gemstone Is Harder Than Diamond


It's been found on Earth for the first time.




instoremag.com


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I'd tell your man to run. Who needs a $10k ring?!


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't get it why most people from this thread are affected with the ring's price. I mean they have the money to spend and they can afford it. So why bother? Besides, we all have our own preferences. C'mon!!!


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Carmeltazites are harder than diamonds, which makes them better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prettier too!

My vote probably won't count for much as I'm an oddball who doesn't care for diamonds, or for spending a boatload of money on a piece of jewellery. I'm also quite anti-"name" so Tiffany is automatically a No. My ideal hypothetical engagement ring would take into account my personal preferences: my favourite semi-precious stone, my favourite cut of stone, and my low tolerance for settings that get snagged on everything I touch.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Easy. Smaller but good quality ring. Use the larger balance of money to buy a good family style sport slash fishing boat that can be put to regular good use on the couple's days off.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Costco for resell value, make sure you have all the documentation.

Just in case (you know)


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I suppose given the binary choices I'd go with smaller because my hands are small and I don't want to lug a huge ring around.

10K is insane....I'd rather use that money to go on vacation together. I don't much care about the ring cost at this point in my life but I'd like it to be pretty if you want me to wear it and I'd like it to be a little nicer then something out of a cereal box or gumball machine 😃


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> I suppose given the binary choices I'd go with smaller because my hands are small and I don't want to lug a huge ring around.


The size of the stone is only one of the components. An internally flawless, colorless stone with a really expert cut is going to look amazing even in a smaller size.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I am just interested in why people who have been together for many years and who have several children would then get married. It just seems all the wrong way round and a little pointless after all that time. I am all for marriage but just interested in why now?


I think better late than never ,


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

To be honest, neither. I would rather save the $10k for a down payment on a house, or to pay for the wedding. My wedding ring cost about $300, on sale, and I fell in love with it when I saw it. Going on over 20 years of marriage, and I still wear the same ring, and I still love it. (I didn't get a cheaper ring because we couldn't afford a pricier one. I got the ring that I fell in love with.) My husband's ring was several thousand, but I didn't mind paying for it because it was the only ring he got excited about (he didn't see the price).

With that said: Some woman like flashy, and don't care if it gets in the way, as long as they can show it off. Others prefer more practical rings, that are beautiful, but don't get in the way of their everyday life. Ask her friends which she would prefer. (Make sure to get the lifetime warranty for it. It is well worth the money!!)


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

My wife's engagement/wedding ring set cost $500. I paid for them on lay-a-way for six months, when a freshman in college. My wedding ring, cost $10 or so at Big Lots.

I offered to upgrade her with new rings on our 30th Anniversary, since I make considerably more now than I did as a 19 year old college student. She refused, she wanted *HER* rings. So we got them cleaned, upgraded the diamond a little and I bought her a new car.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

My wife will never know what a 10K ring looks like.
However the three C's are what truly matter color, cut, clarity of the stone.
Those three items determine the true value of the diamond.
If you can get a larger stone (assuming that quality of stone is the same or better) at Costco why not?
Why pay for a name?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

As long as you have papers from a respected grading house coming from Costco. If you ever need to sell it there is some value there provided it matches the stone.


----------



## KayJC (5 mo ago)

SFBay49ers said:


> Ladies, honest opinion here. Would you prefer a smaller ring from Tiffany’s ($10k under 1 carat) or a bigger ring from Costco or similar ($10k over 1 carat)?


Tiffany's hands down. Quality outweighs quantity.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I've never been to Tiffany's but your probably paying half of what you get not for the ring but for the branding. Keep shopping. I've heard good things about Costco, just get it documented. Neil Lane seems to offer good quality for the price.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

markjames24 said:


> The most popular engagement rings among brides today are progressively paraiba tourmaline rings. And it's simple to defend because paraiba tourmalines have more of a rarity than diamonds, a relatively hard surface, and a stunning color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94065


Well that's depressing. That just happens to be my favourite stone and if it becomes trendy it'll end up way overpriced


----------



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

TIFFANY’S!!! Haha it’s every girls dream.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

SFBay49ers said:


> Ladies, honest opinion here. Would you prefer a smaller ring from Tiffany’s ($10k under 1 carat) or a bigger ring from Costco or similar ($10k over 1 carat)?


just my opinion here. I would not care one jot what kind of ring I had! I’d be glad just having the ring. Makes me very wary when too much emphasis is made on superficial stuff.


----------

